# Three hot wires coming into a receptacle?



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Typically you only have one or two cables in each box (one in/ one out)but it's not uncommon or illegal to have several cables in one box. 

You will have to use at least one backstab conector if you want to avoid wirenuts in the small box. Cut them the right length and fold them in neatly and you won't have to change the box.

Also.....Keep that ground wire away from the screw terminals.


----------



## Jeff DIY (Mar 30, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Typically you only have one or two cables in each box (one in/ one out)but it's not uncommon or illegal to have several cables in one box.
> 
> You will have to use at least one backstab conector if you want to avoid wirenuts in the small box. Cut them the right length and fold them in neatly and you won't have to change the box.
> 
> Also.....Keep that ground wire away from the screw terminals.


Thanks for the quick reply! I didn't even think to use the backstab connector in conjunction with the terminals. So it would be ok to have use both the terminals as well as the backstab connectors? I'll look into doing that.

I'm using a green coated ground wire to go from the terminal to the other ground wires on the box is there anything else you'd recommend as far as keeping it away from the screw terminals. It's tight in there but there are no bare wires touching any of the terminals (that aren't connected to them).


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Jeff DIY (Poster #1) That is worse than a "Daisy chain" connection. Which some people are knocking. Of course the preferred method (of hooking up receptacles) is Pigtailing. But Daisy chaining is fine, too. But this is definitely not right. I don't know if I can point to any specific prohibition in the Code. But it is not the proper way. Possibly, someone added another receptacle after the original wiring was done. But if it's a standard 2 1/2" deep receptacle box, there should be enough room to tie all 4 (3 orig. + pigtail) wires with a wire nut and push them to the background (behind the receptacle. But then again, the best option is to use a 2-gang box and blank-off one side! (Now more than ever) Don't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

*Very Good Advice*



spark plug said:


> Jeff DIY (Poster #1) That is worse than a "Daisy chain" connection. Which some people are knocking. Of course the preferred method (of hooking up receptacles) is Pigtailing. But Daisy chaining is fine, too. But this is definitely not right. I don't know if I can point to any specific prohibition in the Code. But it is not the proper way. Possibly, someone added another receptacle after the original wiring was done. But if it's a standard 2 1/2" deep receptacle box, there should be enough room to tie all 4 (3 orig. + pigtail) wires with a wire nut and push them to the background (behind the receptacle. But then again, the best option is to use a 2-gang box and blank-off one side! (Now more than ever) Don't Drink and Drive!!!


 Very Good Advice :yes:


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

spark plug said:


> Jeff DIY (Poster #1) That is worse than a "Daisy chain" connection. Which some people are knocking. Of course the preferred method (of hooking up receptacles) is Pigtailing. But Daisy chaining is fine, too. But this is definitely not right. I don't know if I can point to any specific prohibition in the Code. But it is not the proper way. Possibly, someone added another receptacle after the original wiring was done. But if it's a standard 2 1/2" deep receptacle box, there should be enough room to tie all 4 (3 orig. + pigtail) wires with a wire nut and push them to the background (behind the receptacle. But then again, the best option is to use a 2-gang box and blank-off one side! (Now more than ever) Don't Drink and Drive!!!


You don't need to use a 2 gang box to just hook up 3 sets of wires to one outlet. There is nothing wrong with using the backstab connections, the outlets are UL listed to be used with such a connection. Most people don't prefer using them, but in the event the box is too small to make up a proper pigtail connection, one set of wires (preferably a light-weight load) can be backstabed while the other two connections are connected to the screws.


----------



## KeithM62948 (Jun 10, 2009)

Rather than a back-stabbed outlet, I would use a back-wired outlet, where you tighten the screw to clamp the wire. Two wires per screw allows for the line & three downstream feeds -- one more than the OP needs.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A 2-1/2 inch single gang box (typical standard metal box from years ago) will not handle all the wires and the receptacle.

You need 18 cubic inches: 3 hots plus 3 neutrals plus 1 point for the ground bundle and 2 points for the receptacle (plus 0 points for each pigtail). Assumes no cable clamps taking up some of the space inside which means adding one more point. Times 2 for 14 gauge wires.

If you must use a push-in-and-stick (backstab) connection, at least use it for one of the downstream (daisy chain) lines while putting the incoming feed on screw terminals.

For wires attached directly to screws, shape the wire end to wrap around the screw. One wire per screw.


----------



## Jeff DIY (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the all of the replies and discussion on this everyone. Much appreciated.



AllanJ said:


> A 2-1/2 inch single gang box (typical standard metal box from years ago) will not handle all the wires and the receptacle.
> 
> You need 18 cubic inches: 3 hots plus 3 neutrals plus 1 point for the ground bundle and 2 points for the receptacle (plus 0 points for each pigtail). Assumes no cable clamps taking up some of the space inside which means adding one more point. Times 2 for 14 gauge wires.
> 
> ...


What's the best way to determine which lines are the incoming and which lines are the downstream (daisy chain) lines?

I do have the wires shaped pretty nicely around the screws right now. I'm pretty sure they are 12 gauge wires too if that matters. They are pretty thick and a pain to shape/bend.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

300zx said:


> Very Good Advice :yes:


Thanx. Do you know that in NYC (5 boroughs) you can ONLY use #12 wire, and a lighting circuit can have a 15Amp. breaker only. (ALL) the manufacturers of receptacle have made it so that you can't "Backstab" #12.
Because they (those authorities that test for such things. I think, UL.) have determined that #12 does not make good contact as #14. The connection gets loose after a while and overheats. Eliminate Confusion :yes: :no:Through Education!!!


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

spark plug said:


> Thanx. Do you know that in NYC (5 boroughs) you can ONLY use #12 wire, and a lighting circuit can have a 15Amp. breaker only. (ALL) the manufacturers of receptacle have made it so that you can't "Backstab" #12.
> Because they (those authorities that test for such things. I think, UL.) have determined that #12 does not make good contact as #14. The connection gets loose after a while and overheats. Eliminate Confusion :yes: :no:Through Education!!!


 Agree Spark plug here you can only stab in #14 wire but i still wrap around the screw have had to many call backs on stab in rec. They should only let you use the screws. You know what you are talking about sound like a very smart person. :thumbsup:


----------

